

Ask HN: Client Services as a Service? - whistlerbrk

My sister recently left her last position as a client services director for a medium-sized start up and instead of jumping back into it at another company is considering offering her expertise up in the form of a consultancy.<p>I&#x27;m trying to help her figure out the viability of such a business. Her theory is that many many young startups need client services but either (A) don&#x27;t know it yet, (B) don&#x27;t have the money to hire for it, or (C) don&#x27;t have the need for someone doing it full time yet. This is where she and her partner would step in.<p>What does HN think?
======
kohanz
Maybe this is a dumb question, but can you please define "client services"?

~~~
27182818284
I'd have to know more too. All I know client services to be was like copying,
etc from a firm I worked at years ago.

~~~
stephengillie
Add me to the list. I'm currently contracting for a group called "Client
Services", our Clients are devs and our Services are servers. So those 2 words
can mean almost anything today.

